# Seven new microendemic species of Brachycephalus (Anura: Brachycephalidae)



## asunderco (Apr 4, 2011)

Found in South Brazil's 'Cloud Forests'. Thought I'd share.

https://peerj.com/articles/1011/


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

my gf sent me the article this morning, its a good read. very cool!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice little frogs! I have not read the whole article, but I hope that these new species are not threatened in their habitat and in their survival.
Thanks for sharing


----------

